# Vet bed and fleece for guinea pigs?



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone here had experience with vet bed for their guinea pigs?

Our new baby guineas arrive in 10 days (yay!) and I've been getting things ready for them. We've an indoor hutch that's 4'x2', a two storey outside hutch (with a removable base so it can be directly on grass) and a C&C cage in our shed that's 4 grids by 3.
I have only used shavings and hay before, but I've read heaps more now and want to be a better pet owner to our girls.
The indoor cage is for very cold nights and for while they are young and are getting to know us. I plan to line it with newspaper and fleece.
For the outdoor cage, I'd thought about putting vet bed on the upper layer so there is a lovely cosy section to retreat to when there is a nip in the air but it's dry enough out for them to play on the grass. Do you think that would be suitable?
Also, if you use fleece, how do you keep in flat and stop the guineas from lifting it up?
Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Are the piggies your getting currently outside? I would keep them where they are used to until Easter otherwise its a sudden shock to their systems. 

Vet Bed is fine, however straw is hugely insulating and it gives them something to tunnel into but can be messy indoors. 

You can also buy snuggle safes, pet safe heat pads that you microwave they stay warm for 12 hours


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, that's good advice. 
Our intention was to keep them indoors until the end of March at least, then some daytimes outside and nights in until the weather is properly warm. I've bought one of those microwaveable snuggle safes (aren't they heavy!) as well. For rainy summer days they'll have the C&C cage in the shed, which has a big east facing window for light but keeps them off the soggy lawn.
Does that sound OK?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've always been told and read that straw is a big no no for guinea pigs. It is to rough for them and can irritate their stomachs and feet.

I would agree to keep them where they are now to avoid any sudden shocks to the system. If they are inside then vet-bed and newspaper will be fine as it is. If they're outside then vet-bed newspaper will also be OK but you might want to keep the hutch covered with blankets, tarpauline over-night to keep the worst of the cold out. You might also want to put snuggle pockets or something inside their bedroom ontop of the vet-bed to make sure they stay a little warmer.

Some people would suggest bringing them in now with the cold, but IMO if they're out already and are OK they must be pretty hardy piggies. Chances are it's going to start warming up now anyway a little bit, but if you bring them in now you will have to keep them in for a good few months untill it is a lot warmer.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

With regards to using fleece indoors... I used the fleece method for my last piggies and loved it. However, I would strongly suggest you don't just use fleece over newspaper. The newspaper isn't very absorbant and gets gross very quickly (even if you use loads) which means frequet changing. 

I started with newspaper and belive me I didn't keep it for long. I then moved onto a thick layer of towels under the fleece, which was better but not brilliant. Eventually I bought a mattress pad - the type that has the waterproof bottom layer but a normal cotton top sheet. This was FAB. Really easy to use (no faffing around getting the towels exactly right) just throw it down, super absorbant, no mess or smell.

To keep the fleece flat you can just weight it down in the corners with housebricks or something similar that is fay heavy.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, yep be careful with straw lots of sharp edges that can poke their eyes. Buy cheap hay for bedding insulating, safe and cosy and then a better quality hay for their hay racks and eating. 

I've not used vet bed - so can't comment.

Just pop the fleece under the c&c grids - although if you're lining the bottom with lino or coretherm you can pull the edges up and you could bull dog clip it to the grids. 

If you're keeping your piggies outdoors you've really gotta spend the money to get it right. Piggies don't have an undercoat, what this means is that the hair on their bodies keeps them about as warm as the hair on head, i.e. not very. Guinea pigs are from South American and are built for warm but not shorching hot climates. The rule thumb if it's too cold for you, it's too cold for them. Sit outside for an hour wearing basic clothing but nothing else and take a fleece blanket, if you're cold, so are they. Guinea pigs often freeze to death in our great british climate. 

That said, there are a number of things you can do to keep them warm - proper insulated shed's and hutches - heatpads - morning and night etc.

Check out the housing section on theguineapigforum lots of owners there have piggies outdoors and have customised the outdoor accommodation accordingly, usually with a few tricks and tips here and there it's easily done to make sure you get it just right. Also get yourself a thermometer, they are cheap to buy - I saw some in morrisons for £1.99 - they are just basic thermometers that tell you the temperature inside your house. Be sure to put one of these up inside your shed. That way you'll know every time you step inside if the temperature is optimum for them. I think generally you should be aiming for a minimum of 18 degree's and no hotter than 24 degrees (it's surprising how quickly sheds can become sauna's in the summer). Piggies equally suffer from heat stroke as much as hyperthermia. 

Also you need to be careful swapping piggies from indoors to outdoors so I'd read up about the best ways to do this. Mine are strictly indoors so can't advise - but I know it's a bit deal in the piggy world! 

Good luck - post pictures when you get them please  xxxx


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

kat04kt said:


> Check out the housing section on theguineapigforum lots of owners there have piggies outdoors and have customised the outdoor accommodation accordingly, usually with a few tricks and tips here and there it's easily done to make sure you get it just right. Also get yourself a thermometer, they are cheap to buy - I saw some in morrisons for £1.99 - they are just basic thermometers that tell you the temperature inside your house. Be sure to put one of these up inside your shed. That way you'll know every time you step inside if the temperature is optimum for them. I think generally you should be aiming for a minimum of 18 degree's and no hotter than 24 degrees (it's surprising how quickly sheds can become sauna's in the summer). Piggies equally suffer from heat stroke as much as hyperthermia.


Thanks, that's incredibly helpful! I've looked up that forum and joined it, and I appreciate your tips! :smile5:


----------

